# Crappie Fishing Miller's Ferry



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

Planning on a trip to Roland Cooper State Park Thanksgiving never fish the areas around for crappie but gonna give it a try. Can anyone tell me of some good spots around places such as: Fosters, Pine Barren, Chilatchee, and Bogue Chitto creeks?

Will ask the locals also but maybe somone on here has fished these places and could give us some pointers.

Thanks,

Crappie1962


----------



## robert martin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pine Barron creek , Buzzards roost and rum creek have produced big slabs for me in the past.

Good luck.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

That was always one of my favorite places to go Bass fishing. I never targeted Crappie but I caught a few big ones on crankbaits from time to time in the creek mouths. Good luck.


----------

